# MAC - Creme Team Swatches - Feb 09



## MAC_Whore (Dec 12, 2008)

Place all your *Creme Team* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Creme Team* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Creme Team* colour story thread.


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 2, 2009)

Top to bottom, left to right... 
Partial to Pink, Melts in Your Mouth, Looks Like Sin
Click To Enlarge!!!
natural light/ no flash







indoor light/ no flash




with flash






on my arm...
indoor light no flash



natural light/ no flash



with flash






On my lips...
Partial to Pink
indoor light



natural light



Melts in Your Mouth
indoor light



natural light



Looks Like Sin
indoor light



natural light



Lip prints on white paper...



Size comparison to dazzleglass tube & Monogram gloss tube...


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Creme Team Discussion*

we got it in stock today.  here are pics of the lippies in alphabetical order.  i'll swatch the cremesheen glosses tmrw after work when i have more time.

creme cup
creme in your coffee
lavendar whip
lickable
shy girl
spice is nice






fyi-these cremesheen lippies don't smell like the others.  they smell more like the 3d glasses.  the cremesheen glasses smell, feel and taste like 3d glasses too. maybe its just me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:  the glosses are $17.50.  same tube as dazzleglass, and i actually think there's even less.  i was getting samples to post with a lacquer wand and when i stuck it in, it felt like alotta air was in there.  does that make sense?

sorry peeps.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 23, 2009)

Courtesy: BJOOTI.NET


----------



## II3rinII (Jan 25, 2009)

so more piccies of the new lippies =)











a little fyi for ya: the glosses are super sheer and very silky smooth. no shimmer, just a sheer wash of color like lip gelees but with a creamier feel.  great for the person who likes the look of gloss but cant stand the stickiness or glitter.


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 25, 2009)

erine1881's swatches from the discussion thread...
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_ever so rich, parial to pink
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, melt in your mouth
creme anglaise, looks like sin, boy bait
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fashion scoop
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, petite indulgence





_


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 26, 2009)

Ever So Rich (so poorly pigmented)






Compared to a Dazzleglass:


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Susanne (Jan 31, 2009)

Cremesheen Glass *Petite Indulgence*


----------



## KarlaSugar (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## rocketqueen (Feb 2, 2009)

lipsticks, daylight:





with flash:





on my hand, NC15:


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 3, 2009)

In daylight

Cremesheen Glass, Petit Indulgence


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 5, 2009)

boy bait, Partial to Pink, Petite Indulgence, melth in your mouth





 looks like sin,  fashion scoop, boy bait, Partial to Pink, Petite Indulgence




 crosswire, lickable, lavender whip, creme in your coffe, hang up, Creme in Your Coffee-





creme cup, shy girl, crosswire, lickable, lavender whip, hang up 
dupe:

angel lipstick to creme team "creme cup"


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 5, 2009)

Lavender Whip on left - Fun Fun on right
picture take under a tru-lite bulb for color accuracy.

click on thumbnails 

Attachment 7764

Attachment 7765


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 5, 2009)

Lavender Whip l/s
Petite Indulgence c/g
Partial To Pink c/g

on NC 35 











Lavender Whip





Lavender Whip with Partial To Pink





Petite Indulgence





Partial To Pink


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 5, 2009)

on NC44 skin

**clickable pics**





*Top Row:* Lavender Whip, Lickable, Creme in your Coffee, Hang Up
*Bottom Row*: Creme Cup, Crosswire, Spice is Nice, Shy Girl 





​ 
*Top Row:* Looks Like Sin, Boy Bait, Petit Indulgence, Fashion Scoop (it's not that sheer)
*Bottom Row: *Ever So Rich, Melt In Your Mouth, Creme Anglaise, Partial Pink​


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 6, 2009)

Both swatches on med pigmented lips, NW30 skin





Lavender Whip





Cream Cup


----------



## makeupmami (Feb 6, 2009)

hey ladies so i bought lavender whip 2day i freakin luvvv it! its very wearable and really unique shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so newayz onto the swatches:

 heres my natural lipcolor for refrence and im a NC25
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/SDC13521.jpg

close up of lavender whip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/SDC13523.jpg

me 
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/SDC13528.jpg

ok so when i was at the mac store the MUA let me try it on with ever so rich c/g n omg it was a bangin combo ! but i think any light purply/pinkish lipgloss makes it look juz as nice

heres a close up of lavender whip w/ fleur de light l/g on top
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/SDC13543.jpg

heres me again with the l/s n l/g
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/SDC13535.jpg


hope this helps


----------



## amyzon (Feb 6, 2009)

For reference I'm a NC 15/20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With Flash






Without Flash






Creme Cup






Creme in Your Coffee






Crosswires






Lavender Whip


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 7, 2009)

My 2nd purchase lol

Ever So Rich
Melt In Your Mouth
Creme Anglaise







Lavender Whip with Ever So Rich





Melt In Your Mouth





Creme Anglaise


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 8, 2009)

*My new love Lavender Whip
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




*On NC30*




*Lavender Whip*




*Lavender Whip and Funtabulous Dazzleglass*


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 8, 2009)

Swatches on highly pigmented lips (sorry if lip swatches gross you out! lol)

Creme Cup





Shy Girl





Cream In Your Coffee





Lavender Whip





Ever So Rich





Swatches (L to R): Creme Cup, Shy Girl, Lavender Whip, Creme in Your Coffee


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Feb 9, 2009)

Lavender Whip


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 10, 2009)

Petite Indulgence:





Lavender Whip & Ever So Rich:















Lavender Whip:





Lavender Whip w/ Ever So Rich:


----------



## Marberry (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## missbrittanyt (Feb 12, 2009)

just got these in today. i was a little worried based on some reviews but was very happy with them both. =)
first pic is lavender whip topped with ever so rich.
second pic is lavender whip alone.


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 12, 2009)

......


----------



## Ernie (Feb 12, 2009)

Lavender Whip with lush n lilac liner and mega gelee



IRL liner not so obvious
clickable


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Lavender Whip and Fashion Meows
http://images42.fotki.com/v1447/phot...SC_0456-vi.jpg


----------



## PinkPearl (Feb 13, 2009)

creme in your coffee l/s, lavender whip l/s


----------



## ROCK N' JESS (Feb 13, 2009)

I am NC15

Lip Erase + Lavender Whip + Ever So Rich 





Lickable





Lickable + Petite Indulgence





Lip Erase + Petite Indulgence






I think my Lavender Whip had some lip erase on it in these pictures, so I apologize for that. 

*CLICK TO VIEW THE PICTURES FULL SIZE (850x583)*


----------



## blinkymei (Feb 14, 2009)

with flash in daytime:
bare lips with chapstick





1 brush swipe of petite indulgence c/g just over the lips above


----------



## Spinderella (Feb 15, 2009)

*Creme Cup:*


----------



## angelisa (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## resin (Feb 15, 2009)

NC25 skin tone

*LAVENDER WHIP Lipstick*






*LAVENDER WHIP Lipstick & EVER SO RICH cremesheen glass*


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 15, 2009)

Lavendar Whip LS... Pigmented lips with a medium application (based on light, medium, heavy)


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 16, 2009)

*Shy Girl* Lipstick on clean, unlined lips.


----------



## angelisa (Feb 16, 2009)

Another one of shy girl:


----------



## bis (Feb 17, 2009)

Some lipliners I had at home together with Lavender Whip. The best match I found after more or less trying all the l/l was Lush'n'Lilac. All the liners applied thinker.
An MA also suggested Plum Royal, although I thought it was too dark for what I like to wear.
hth


----------



## Spinderella (Feb 18, 2009)

Left to right: Fashion Spoop, Creme anglaise, Looks like sin.


----------



## vmg85 (Feb 19, 2009)

Petite Indulgence on bare medium pigmented lips in daylight. (no flash)

I'm so angry that these are .01 more oz than the small lipglasses from Little Darlings. way to go, mac


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 20, 2009)

Lavender Whip topped with Like Venus Dazzleglass on NW15 in nautral sunlight.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 22, 2009)

Lickable (l)
Girl About Town (r)
NC45


----------



## aziajs (Feb 23, 2009)

Lickable applied lightly with Jordana Silver Lilac lip liner and MAC clear lipglass.


----------



## lara (Feb 23, 2009)

*Lickable *Cremesheen.





*Lickable *on unlined lips.





*Crosswires *Cremesheen.





*Crosswires *on unlined lips.





*Crosswires *on unlined lips with a light glaze of *Ensign *lustreglass to tint the colour slightly.


----------



## piggles (Feb 23, 2009)

Comparison swatches for recent launches:








left to right: Creme Cup, B-Babe, Lavender Whip, Fashion Mews, Most Popular, B-Babe

Daylight, NW-15


----------



## Purity (Feb 24, 2009)

Lavender whip with ever so rich on top:






Creme in your coffee:






My lips are medium pigmented


----------



## Marberry (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 28, 2009)

Creme Cup - Faux - Brave (I think)
Cosmo - Fast Play
Creme In Your Coffee - Capricious
Twig
Lippie on the far right is Brick-O-La











Top to bottom:
Brick-O-La
Fast Play - Capricious
Cosmo - Creme In Your Coffee - Twig


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 1, 2009)

In daylight


Mega Lipgelée, Lavender Whip Lipstick


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 4, 2009)

ever so rich
on lips nc25


----------



## Odette1303 (Mar 4, 2009)

Creme Cup

(click)


----------



## Eire3 (Mar 8, 2009)

Cremesheen Glass *Boy Bait* (clickable pics)





Swatched on hand (top: natural light, no flash. bottom: with flash)









On my lips (medium pigmented, skin: nw 15) with lipstick "politely pink" under it:


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Mar 8, 2009)

*Petite Indulgence* (no flash)


----------



## red (Mar 14, 2009)

*Cremesheen Glass "Partial to Pink"*
no flash


----------



## moonlit (Mar 31, 2009)

mac Real doll lipstick  and lavender whip lipstick


----------



## xbrookecorex (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## labellarosa (May 26, 2009)




----------

